# Trailer Pads



## Cant Biya Love (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi everyone!
We are refurbishing an old horse trailer and have reached the step of installing the pads. In your horse trailers how are they attached or how have you attached them? Just looking for different ideas.
Thanks!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Subbing because my trailer doesn't have padding


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Many of the brand name trailers will sell replacement pads.

You can get the same type (maybe not the exact same size or color, but good enough) here: Trailer Pads they are attached with pop rivets, usually aluminum.

If you mean rubber mats for a kick wall area, you can get those at a farm supply store such as TSC, just go for the thinner style than what is used for floor mats. They are attached by pre drilling a hole in the mat, and using either a wood or metal screw with a grommet that keeps it flush and prevents it from pulling through. Whether you use a wood or metal screw is determined by your trailer wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Or, you can buy pads here:

Trailer Pads


----------

